# :: ECS Tuning :: Signal Green RS7 Build - The Hulk



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We're excited! And for good reason! Our Signal Green RS7 has finally arrived and we wanted to share some beauty shots with everyone. 

Nicknamed "The Hulk" (for obvious reasons) this platform is truly amazing and we can't wait to start digging in. We have some great ideas already flowing with where we want to go with this vehicle as well as product development, so stay tuned for its transformation! 

Anyways, with out further adieu...














































Cheers! 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's another neat shot we did experimenting with a "silhouette" effect! 










Jason


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:heart: Signal Green.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome. We'll make sure to run a story.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome. We'll make sure to run a story.


Appreciate it! :thumbup::thumbup:

Jason


----------



## 716YETI (May 31, 2011)

Was this a special order color making it unique?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

716YETI said:


> Was this a special order color making it unique?


Yes this was a special order color before Audi killed the custom paint program for new vehicles. 

Jason


----------



## 716YETI (May 31, 2011)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Yes this was a special order color before Audi killed the custom paint program for new vehicles.
> 
> Jason


Nice! What did you end up doing with this project?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

716YETI said:


> Nice! What did you end up doing with this project?


Our RS7 got an APR tune, Milltek Valvesonic exhaust, custom ADV1 wheels, and we also installed the H&R lowering module. 

Below are some updated photos. 





Jason


----------



## 716YETI (May 31, 2011)

It is amazingly quick... and it looks good in my driveway.


----------



## tonymission (Jan 26, 2016)

Was just going to say --- I would buy that! Haha
Love the green. Any more pics yeti?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 716YETI (May 31, 2011)

tonymission said:


> Was just going to say --- I would buy that! Haha
> Love the green. Any more pics yeti?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, it was -14 here today and it has a blanket of snow on it.


----------

